
Sony issues takedown on Harvard law professor lecture about music copyrights - gpvos
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160214/08293233599/sony-music-issues-takedown-copyright-lecture-about-music-copyrights-harvard-law-professor.shtml
======
morninj
This has happened to Lessig on several occasions, too, and one time he fought
back: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/02/lawrence-
lessig-w...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/02/lawrence-lessig-wins-
damages-after-rights-holder-demands-youtube-takedown/)

Would not be surprised to see Terry Fisher do the same.

